# usbserial module not accepting vendor or product parameters

## Ender305

this problem is pretty self-explanatory neither parameter is listed in modinfo for usbserial and I get the following error when I try to use them

```
Echo-419 ~ # modprobe usbserial vendor=1410 product=1110

FATAL: Error inserting usbserial (/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo-r4/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/usbserial.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

----------

## ewaller

It looks like you have a Novatel modem.  Try the kernel option:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>     < >   USB driver for GSM and CDMA modems     
> 
> 

 

It is defined at drivers/usb/serial

The help for that module says that it supports Novatel modems.

give it a try...[/quote]

----------

## Ender305

cool, now that works, I can dial out and get an ip address, but I can't do anything else, web pages don't load, ping fails with "connect: Network is unreachable"

also, normally messages for pppd would be in /var/log/messages, but it doesn't seem to exist, could I read those in any other location?

----------

## aramonkg

Seems DNS is not working... What's the output of

```

cat /etc/resolv.conf

```

Maybe you should add DNS servers for your connection if they are not set automatically. You can try the free OpenDNS service by adding this to /etc/conf.d/net

```

config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

dns_servers_ppp0=( "208.67.222.222" "208.67.220.220")

```

Change ppp0 with the network interface for your modem if it differs. You can view network intefaces with

```

ifconfig /all

```

----------

## Ender305

I got the aircard working, but I still have one question, where will the pppd messages show up if they don't go to /var/log/messages, or do I need to set up syslogd(or whatever logging program I installed) to output the logs there

----------

